# Introducing a Newbie to the Rotary - Part 2 (including videos)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Following Allie's baptism of fire onto the rotary polisher last month, this weekend presented an ideal opportunity to give Allie more goes with the rotary polisher on flat panels, and then begin to progress onto side panels...

First of all, on the flat panels, Allie demonstrated a typical Zenith Point Technique set to some of those attending Autobrite's Summer Meet this weekend past with my not-so-dulcet tones in commentary:






This video shows Menzerna PO106FA being worked with a typical Zenith Point method, using a Makita 9227CB with the main working speed being 1500rpm. Watch as the residue goes clear, indicating that the polish is worked.

Next up, a video on a side panel - now, flat vertical panels are easy and Allie made a brave go at the side panel on her first go...






I'm glad she does not mind me posting this, as it highlights a couple of common problems with rotary polishing which will hopefully serve well for those new to the machine to see possible pitfalls! One of the problems here was Allie was quite tense, and this resulted in her scooping the pad up at the end of the sets, and with not quite enough pressure over the head of the machine this resulted in the machine kicking and fighting a little. I am sure many will relate to this with their first experiences of the rotary polisher 

Practice makes perfect however, and Allie is now much smoother and is favouring lighter weight machines for her rotary polishing... more vidoes of the progress in due course as we watch the development of a newbie to detailing :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice write up.. good videos.


and i can relate to the kicking/fighting on first go with my sim180.. heavy beast(similar in size and weight to the makita) 
being too tense and trying to push the machine the way i wanted it to go, instead of steering properly.. 

it starts to walk around on its own lol.. running off like a mad man.

much prefer lightweight rotaries myself.


----------



## AllieCB (Jun 19, 2011)

It was a bit of a beast and it was a lot easier on a lighter machine. God help me, I tried very hard to tame the beast and failed, but hey ho. Everyone responds differently to any machine. The Makita is just not for me.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice work guys.

The Makita is a heavy beast, i rekon heavier than the sim-180!

With the control, i think it got better because the rotary was being used upright and not sideways. I think upright on a side panel although not always possible lower down is much nicer to use.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

She's much better then I am. But you must really stop torturing her. She'll come up on you with bigger tortures one day


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

AllieCB said:


> It was a bit of a beast and it was a lot easier on a lighter machine. God help me, I tried very hard to tame the beast and failed, but hey ho. Everyone responds differently to any machine. The Makita is just not for me.


Allie you really are a good sport allowing the posting vids.
Really will help a lot for people starting out as yourself to see the progress and technique...:thumb:

Look forward to the future posts.

Go on Spill the beans what machine have you found best for you?

Dave thanks for the thread...:thumb:
What were the pads you were using in the Vids Please?


----------



## AllieCB (Jun 19, 2011)

james_death said:


> Go on Spill the beans what machine have you found best for you?


Festool! At least it's the one I've worked with which works best for me, however I'm keen to try a flex!:buffer:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you both for taking the time to do this, Allie you are indeed a 'good sport' for posing this.

Very commendable 101 on a rotary, it's not the fire-breathing dragon some would have you believe. If more emphasis was put on 'guiding' the machine as opposed to 'controlling' (fighting) along with lots of practice, it will all fall into place.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Did Lee not let you have a go with mine? He had it in his van !


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Davemm said:


> Did Lee not let you have a go with mine? He had it in his van !


I had a go with the flex, it is a lovely machine - very similar in feel and weight to the Festool, the only thing I was not so keen on was the position of the speed control which was a bit far forward for the way I typically hold polishers as I needed to move my arm to change the speed rather than the speed control being at my thumb. Other than that though, it was a lovely machine to use


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Well done Allie! :buffer: It's not easy the first time you polish a side panel with a rotary, especially a heavy beast like the Makita, and that's a great first attempt. :thumb:

You'll just need to work on Dave and persuade him to buy you a nice lightweight 3M/Rupes/Chicago Pneumatic or even Flex machine! 

Alan W


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> I had a go with the flex, it is a lovely machine - very similar in feel and weight to the Festool, the only thing I was not so keen on was the position of the speed control which was a bit far forward for the way I typically hold polishers as I needed to move my arm to change the speed rather than the speed control being at my thumb. Other than that though, it was a lovely machine to use


i can fully understand where your coming from!

but as ive learnt on that machine i havent fouind it an issue, but struggle with a speed control switch which is across the top like the festool


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Well done Allie! :buffer: It's not easy the first time you polish a side panel with a rotary, especially a heavy beast like the Makita, and that's a great first attempt. :thumb:
> 
> You'll just need to work on Dave and persuade him to buy you a nice lightweight 3M/Rupes/Chicago Pneumatic or even Flex machine!
> 
> Alan W


Hmmm, well... maybe  I'm not sure what I think of buying these lightweight machines :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Hmmm, well... maybe  I'm not sure what I think of buying these lightweight machines :lol::lol::lol:


Get your money out you tight git. She is worth it :thumb:

Credit where it is due Allie. I know it was not a pleasurable experience on the makita. Not this video but the one on the Silver car was not much fun for Lee or myself either. Your facial expression said more than enough. I know your a fighter and never give in. But sometime you just have to say enough is enough and that was one of those moments. You dont keep putting your hand under boiling water just cause you have been asked to. :thumb:

On a lighter note say hi to your family and safe journey. See you when you return and I will look after bugger lugs.


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

AllieCB said:


> It was a bit of a beast and it was a lot easier on a lighter machine. God help me, I tried very hard to tame the beast and failed, but hey ho. Everyone responds differently to any machine. The Makita is just not for me.


i would think a 14-3-125 would be an option ?:thumb:
less torque but probably more control....i´m just retracting my 14-2-150 
but already thinking of getting a "125" for the smaller areas

and a question at last : has anyone ever measurded the temperature
on the hood while working at zenith with that slow moving ?
i would think i´m double that fast in moving but getting a fairly high temperature on the panel even by using a 3m blue pad with ultrafina


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The temperature of the panel depends on a lot of thing including paint type and the type of abasives and lubricants in the polish, as well as the speeds of movement and the pressures used... I tend to be a bit faster in hand movements as well, similar to this video:






Panel temperatures I have seen ranging from 30s to nearly 100degC depending on what is being done, and in testing I have seen a test panel reach 206degC without apparent damage to the paint, though I wouldn't personally want to be getting panels anywhere near that temperature on an actual car!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Get your money out you tight git. She is worth it :thumb:
> 
> Credit where it is due Allie. I know it was not a pleasurable experience on the makita. Not this video but the one on the Silver car was not much fun for Lee or myself either. Your facial expression said more than enough. I know your a fighter and never give in. But sometime you just have to say enough is enough and that was one of those moments. You dont keep putting your hand under boiling water just cause you have been asked to. :thumb:
> 
> On a lighter note say hi to your family and safe journey. See you when you return and I will look after bugger lugs.


I'm keeping my eyes on ebay at the moment, but I have a feeling one of my early pay cheques will be partly going on a lightweight rotary for Allie... you've got most of them for the polishing classes to ensure that everyone gets a shot with difference machines and there's no waiting around on the day, so we should let her test drive them to see which one she wants


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Get your money out you tight git. She is worth it :thumb:
> 
> Credit where it is due Allie. I know it was not a pleasurable experience on the makita. Not this video but the one on the Silver car was not much fun for Lee or myself either. Your facial expression said more than enough. I know your a fighter and never give in. But sometime you just have to say enough is enough and that was one of those moments. You dont keep putting your hand under boiling water just cause you have been asked to. :thumb:
> 
> On a lighter note say hi to your family and safe journey. See you when you return and I will look after bugger lugs.


Ha ha.....maybe time for a new username for KG......"Bugger Lugs", lol :lol::lol:

Haven't heard that one used for ages....was one of my old boy's favourite references for me !

Hope Allie has a nice trip back home and a safe journey, too ! Keep the chin up, Mr Dave, while she's away


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks ! looks like the same speed i´m working.
the temps are mostly about ~60°C i think
i had already polishes getting dusty after only some seconds of working
in that case i mostly used some water and,how to say?,"massage" some polish into the pad before to extend the working time and tryed with less pressure so it worked for me...

well ... even if I am in possession of some professional equipment, I'm not a born detailer...but working on it i think just due to the instructive read along here :thumb:


----------



## Cosdog (Aug 22, 2011)

Big thanks to Dave KG and Allie for the video  

As a newbie to a rotary myself its very helpfull to be able to see the actions and hear Dave's pointers at the same time. It helped give me a better clue as to how to handle the machine. great stuff

Cos


----------

